# Want a chunk of hardwood 3" x 3" x 3'



## unclemoustache (Mar 11, 2010)

Howdy,

My son and I are building a crossbow, and I'm wanting a piece of hardwood for the stock. The closest I've been able to find is rough-cut lumber (2"x4") but that's not quite big enough. Anyone have a source?

Thanks!


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 11, 2010)

Does it need to be square?

Here is a link to some Ash baseball bat blanks, maybe they would work....

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1711


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 12, 2010)

What kind are you after? and does it need to be kiln dried?


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 13, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> What kind are you after? and does it need to be kiln dried?



Any hardwood will do. Kiln dried is preferred, but I'm not particular, since I don't want to spend much on this.


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 14, 2010)

May have what you need,
Sent you a PM


----------

